# Just wanted to say thank you.



## SottyDont (Mar 28, 2005)

I just wanted to thank everyone on this site, for making it a great place to come and learn and see some really beautiful tanks. Ive been inspired by the kindness and artistic integrity of this site. Many people have gone out of there way to help me here and I wanted to thank you. Im glad such a well run site is available for everyone to enjoy!

Thank you all.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd like to ride your coat-tails and say "Thanks" as well! 

This site has been a wealth of information to me, as well as a great chance for me to share my experiences in planted aquaria. And, it's gotten me involved in a hobby where my wife never has to wonder where I am...I'm always in the living room in front of my aquarium! ound:

-Dave


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you for your kind words :hug:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with all of you. Everyone has helped me so much. I love to be able to come here and talk turkey with you all. IT'S A GREAT PLACE!


----------

